# New thread started Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??Tegu availabilityÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â



## samsondave (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Bobby,
I wanted to know if you still have any male black and white Tegus left. I am inquiring because I had a green iguana Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??FredÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â for almost 19 years and he had recently passed away due to an infection in his bones. I had spent a couple thousand dollars and several months trying to help him but it did not work out. He had what the doctor said dry gangrene and a case of old age.

I had a few different people tell me that Tegus are very easy to tame and take care of. So I did some research and found this incredible Tegu talk forum and gathered a lot of information.

I was at my local pet store about three months ago to pick up some fish food and they had an adult male Tegu about 4 years of age. I inquired about him and they told me that the owner of the Tegu got very ill and could no longer take care of him. Well I took the plunge and purchased him. The pet store owner did inform me that he was stressed and a bit aggressive. Aggressive was an understatement this guy was NUTS he chased me out of my house the 2nd day I had him. To make a long story short I have worked with him just about every day for three months and have seen only slight improvement. I have followed all the advice given on Tegu Chat and nothing is really working. That is why I am deciding to start from scratch and purchase a baby Tegu. I am still trying to decide weather or not to keep my adult Tegu. I really do not want to give up on him.


----------



## Tux (Jul 7, 2009)

He does have some B&W's still my best advice is to send him an email or give him a call.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 8, 2009)

I have plenty of Argentine Black and Whites still open, please email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 8, 2009)

What about building him a large outdoor enclosure. One you could easily enter and spend time with him. It could be divided where one side would be for visiting, one side for feeding.

Perhaps in time he will develop a sense of trust with you, you could keep him, and also spend some time with him in the enclosure. You may never be able to pick him up but you'll have the satisfaction of giving him a great home and who knows, maybe one day he will begin to butter up to you.

Just my .02.


...Jefroka


----------



## samsondave (Jul 8, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> I have plenty of Argentine Black and Whites still open, please email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->
> 
> Thanks!!





Thanks Bobby, I will shoot you an email.


----------

